# Windows-Version auf einem PNA ändern



## Schreiberling (26. März 2007)

Hi! 

Ich habe mir von Medion ein Navi gekauft (MD 96800). Auf dem PNA ist die Windows Mobile Version CE 4.2 installiert. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit auf dieses Gerät die Windows Mobile Version 5 zu installieren? Bin für jede Antwort dankbar!

Viele Grüße,
Schreiberling


----------



## Norbert Eder (26. März 2007)

Müsstest du entweder auf den Herstellerseiten erfahren können, oder eben via Email an den Support. Oft ist es jedoch so, dass du die Version nicht updaten kannst.


----------



## Schreiberling (28. März 2007)

Das heisst es gibt keine Möglichkeit an die "Bios"version des PNA heranzukommen?


----------



## Nico Graichen (28. März 2007)

Hi

Was hat die Bios-Version mit dem OS zu tun, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## defc0n1 (30. März 2007)

Alos bei meinem Pocket Pc gab es Updates aber ich bezweifle das es die bei Medion auch gibt.

Einfach mal bei http://www.medion.de nachfragen.


----------

